# How I do corn



## done fl style (Jun 19, 2012)

I have seen a ton of methods on doing corn but I just come back to this one.

I completly shuck the corn. Throw it in a foil pan.








Then I pour Olive Garden italian dressing all over it and make sure there is about a 1/4 inch in the bottom of the pan. I picked the dressing up from Sam's Club.I let the corn sit in the dressing for about an hour or 2 before I smoked it.







Smoked for 3 hours around *225. While it is smoking I turn the corn about every 30 minutes or so to keep it wet, moist and to soak up flavor. And I must say we love it everytime. No need to butter or salt it afterwards.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, as I could eat that I will give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 19, 2012)

nice , will try it this way next time


----------



## dnic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll try it also thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 22, 2012)

That really sounds yummy!  Going to try that!


----------

